# May 21st :O



## Jedi5412 (May 17, 2011)

http://www.ebiblefellowship.com/outreach/tracts/may21/

Very intresting but quite frightened by it.What do you guys think about it


----------



## Zane_C (May 17, 2011)

Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## aronpm (May 17, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> What do you guys think about it


 
I think people who believe in doomsday events based on ancient fairy tales are idiots.


----------



## Kirjava (May 17, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> quite frightened by it.


 
Don't be so gullible.


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2011)

Looking forward to the excuses afterwards.


----------



## Innocence (May 17, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I think people who believe in doomsday events based on ancient fairy tales are idiots.


 
Careful. Might offend someone there. 


Even so:

37 As the days of Noah were, so the coming of the Son of Man will be. 38 For in those days before the flood they were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage, until the day Noah boarded the ark.

(Matthew 24 BTW)


So...definitely not on May 21st. Good to know, might book a Ouija board session or something.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 17, 2011)

I think it's a load of BS


----------



## amostay2004 (May 17, 2011)

REPENT OF ALL YE SINS BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2011)

If it is true, I would be very angry. I have a comp the 22nd.


----------



## headradiomice (May 17, 2011)

Just another of the many judgement days 'discovered' by the gullible and delirious. Are people just going keep putting random dates forward in the hope that one day they'll get it right?


----------



## andreccantin (May 17, 2011)

My opinion:
How many times have they predicted the end of the world? And how many times has everything gone smoothly, without anything end-of-worldly happening? And if this really is the end of the world, how about the supposed end of the world in 2012?
Personally, I think every end-of-world "prediction" is FAKE.

This is just my opinion, I'm not imposing this on anyone and I respect everyone's opinion. I simply ask that you give it some thought if you do not agree.


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Looking forward to the excuses afterwards.


 
EXCUSES FOR WHAT THIS IS FOR REAL WE ARE ALL GOING TO BE JUDGED AND YOU WILL GO TO HELL.


----------



## TwoTrees (May 17, 2011)

Can't wait til the 22nd


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 17, 2011)

This is stupid: Atheists will think "lol christians are being silly and idiots again. hilarious!"
I'm fairly sure, that less than 0.1% of all christians believe in this.
I really don't understand why some people are taking things word-for-word. I'm a christian and I'm sure that the majority of e.g. the bible is made up _or_ meant symbolically.
tl;dr i call bs.


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 17, 2011)

Yes said:


> This is stupid: Atheists will think "lol christians are being silly and idiots again. hilarious!"
> I'm fairly sure, that less than 0.1% of all christians believe in this.
> I really don't understand why some people are taking things word-for-word. I'm a christian and I'm sure that the majority of e.g. the bible is made up _or_ meant symbolically.
> tl;dr i call bs.


 I'm a christian too and I feel the same way. In the bible, it says that no one will know when the end of the world will come (it must not be this coming saturday...)


----------



## CubingCockney (May 17, 2011)

Thats my mums birthday :/ looks like she's going to have a bad one. Just like she did last year when that magician started taking off his clothes....


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 17, 2011)

CubingCockney said:


> Thats my mums birthday :/ looks like she's going to have a bad one. Just like she did last year when that magician started taking off his clothes....


LOLOL


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 17, 2011)

it's just fake. the people out there have 'predicted' lots of doomsdays and they were all just fake.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 17, 2011)

yes, this prediction brings a lot of shame on us christians.


----------



## CubingCockney (May 17, 2011)

if the world does end then i promise to sell all of my cubes to someone for 1p. With free postage. Also you can have my body if you want.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 17, 2011)

CUB3R01 said:


> I'm a christian too and I feel the same way. In the bible, it says that *no one will know when the end of the world will come (it must not be this coming saturday*...)


 
BUT HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 17, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> BUT HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT


I'm not sure if you are joking or not, but I know that know one will know when the world will come simply because there is a passage in the bible that says that. I have faith in what the bible says (I think most of it is symbolic though). Unless you're Christian this all probably seems pretty illogical.


----------



## Shamankian (May 17, 2011)

Well, if NO ONE is going to know when it happens, what happens if I'm saying "It's going to be today!" every single day? Then I would know it coming, and thus it wouldn't happen on that day.. Sure I would lie a lot, but meh.


----------



## CubingCockney (May 17, 2011)

oh come on think about it. no disrespect to anyone but what truth is there in the bible? none!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 17, 2011)

In the bible it says that no one knows what day the world will end, other than God. It says that not even Jesus himself knows this.

To me, I think these "I'm gonna say something stupid" Church's just do this to get publicity, like the other idiot who was going to burn the Quran.








Shamankian said:


> Well, if NO ONE is going to know when it happens, what happens if I'm saying "It's going to be today!" every single day? Then I would know it coming, and thus it wouldn't happen on that day.. Sure I would lie a lot, but meh.


 
There's a difference between actually "knowing" what day something is coming, and just stating the same thing every day, until the inevitable happens.


----------



## CubingCockney (May 17, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> In the bible it says that no one knows what day the world will end, other than God. It says that not even Jesus himself knows this.
> 
> To me, I think these "I'm gonna say something stupid" Church's just do this to get publicity, like the other idiot who was going to burn the Quran.


 
surely church's don't need publicity. There aim is to spread the message of god and don't forget that GOD IS IN EVERYONE! OOOOOOOOOOO SPOOKY! there is an infinite being inside of us all.


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 17, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> In the bible it says that no one knows what day the world will end, other than God. It says that not even Jesus himself knows this.
> 
> To me, I think these "I'm gonna say something stupid" Church's just do this to get publicity, like the other idiot who was going to burn the Quran.
> There's a difference between actually "knowing" what day something is coming, and just stating the same thing every day, until the inevitable happens.


Yeah this is what I meant by my previous post...  and I agree with you.


----------



## Julian (May 17, 2011)

CubingCockney said:


> surely church's don't need publicity. There aim is to spread the message of god and don't forget that GOD IS IN EVERYONE! OOOOOOOOOOO SPOOKY! there is an infinite being inside of us all.


I disagree. The primary goal of every institution in the world is self-preservation.


----------



## Kirjava (May 17, 2011)

Julian said:


> I disagree. The primary goal of every institution in the world is self-preservation.


 
That's not a valid reason to disagree. "Primary goal" and "Aim" are not interchangeable. Multiple aims are possible. You are also incorrect, as spreading the word of god /is/ one of the aims of the church.

I also disagree with your unrelated statement. I don't think self-preservation was a key aspect of this group.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 17, 2011)

CUB3R01 said:


> I'm not sure if you are joking or not, but I know that know one will know when the world will come simply because there is a passage in the bible that says that. I have faith in what the bible says (I think most of it is symbolic though). Unless you're Christian this all probably seems pretty illogical.


 
Nah, I'm just saying if nobody knows when is it, then who's to say it's not gonna be Saturday? ;P


----------



## Godmil (May 17, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I also disagree with your unrelated statement. I don't think self-preservation was a key aspect of this group.


It's a funny point, but not an accurate one, cause if you read the link you gave you'd have seen that they did what they did because they believed they could only survive by leaving the earth before a supposed 'recycling' wiped everything out.


----------



## Zane_C (May 17, 2011)

Yes said:


> Atheists will think "lol christians are being silly and idiots again. hilarious!"


From an atheist's point of view, I don't think this at all. 
I'm well aware that all Christians are entitled to their own beliefs. (And everyone else for that matter.)


----------



## BC1997 (May 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Looking forward to the excuses afterwards.


 
I like the way you think, lol.


----------



## Julian (May 17, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> That's not a valid reason to disagree. "Primary goal" and "Aim" are not interchangeable. Multiple aims are possible. You are also incorrect, as spreading the word of god /is/ one of the aims of the church.
> 
> I also disagree with your unrelated statement. I don't think self-preservation was a key aspect of this group.


That's true. I was mainly disagreeing with his saying that churches don't need publicity, and then I sort of went off on a tangent


----------



## Kirjava (May 17, 2011)

Godmil said:


> It's a funny point, but not an accurate one, cause if you read the link you gave you'd have seen that they did what they did because they believed they could only survive by leaving the earth before a supposed 'recycling' wiped everything out.


 
Good point. Your homework is finding an example that fits better.


----------



## 5BLD (May 17, 2011)

I agree with zane. This is nonsense in my opinion (I'm atheist btw). The bible isnt always meant to be taken literally right? I bet you this is all some sort of prank to scare people.
And, Yes, We Can! dont prejudge us atheists.


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2011)

Yes said:


> Atheists will think "lol christians are being silly and idiots again. hilarious!"


 
Do you realize you're falsely generalizing about others falsely generalizing? Blaming others for what you should blame yourself?


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Do you realize you're falsely generalizing about others falsely generalizing? Blaming others for what you should blame yourself?



I do now. The false generalizing by _some people who are atheistic_ still happens, though.
I probably should have said "I hope some ignorant people won't think 'lol christians are being silly and idiots again. hilarious!'"
My post was badly worded.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2011)

i lold.


----------



## izovire (May 17, 2011)

I thought this video was dumb and funny. But it pretty much describes what Family Radio wants to do.. make money!


----------



## Kian (May 17, 2011)

There's a retired man from New York City who has spent his life savings of $140,000 on flyers, billboards, etc. to advertise for this. I see a billboard on my drive down to school. I really feel sad for him.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Do you realize you're falsely generalizing about others falsely generalizing? Blaming others for what you should blame yourself?


 
Yeah, really, but what do you expect? Christians do that all the time.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 17, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Yeah, really, but what do you expect? Christians do that all the time.


 
Two wrongs make a right?


----------



## Hershey (May 17, 2011)

Wait if October 21st, 2011 is the end of the world, then what happened to December 21st, 2012?
And how about that Y2K thing that was supposed to happen in 2000?
Exactly, these theories come up all the time.


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2011)

headradiomice said:


> Just another of the many judgement days





andreccantin said:


> How many times have they predicted the end of the world?





rubiksarlen said:


> the people out there have 'predicted' lots of doomsdays





Hershey said:


> these theories come up all the time.


 
Yeah, yeah, we got it the first time! No need to annoyingly repeat this over and over again as if it's something smart that nobody ever noticed before.


----------



## uberCuber (May 17, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Wait if October 21st, 2011 is the end of the world, then what happened to *December 21st, 2011*?
> And how about that Y2K thing that was supposed to happen in 2000?
> Exactly, these theories come up all the time.


 
erm?


anyway, although its a terrible thing to say, I would not be all that surprised if May 22nd I hear about these guys committing suicide


----------



## Escher (May 17, 2011)

MY INTERPRETATION MAKES IT THE 22ND OMG


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 17, 2011)

andreccantin said:


> Personally, I think every end-of-world "prediction" is FAKE.


 
Ehh, I think this one is a pretty good prediction.


----------



## Hershey (May 17, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> erm?



OMG lol sry. fix'd


----------



## wontolla (May 17, 2011)

Darn, I think my new cube won't make it on time.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 17, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Yeah, really, but what do you expect? Christians do that all the time.



And so do Atheists, and Agnostics, and just about any other group of people.



Yes said:


> I'm a christian and I'm sure that the majority of e.g. the bible is made up


 
That makes no sense.


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 17, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Ehh, I think this one is a pretty good prediction.


 
Lightake shipping isn't _that_ bad is it?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 17, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> That makes no sense.


 yes it does


----------



## 5BLD (May 17, 2011)

Guys, we can all have our own beliefs about the bible and other religious stuff- just different views of the world and the things around us- different ways of making sense of our positions in this world at what's in it. It's okay to believe different things. And the argument about falsely generalising... well, everyone does it. Not just us atheists.
I however, personally believe that the bible is made up and God doesn't exist, but that's just my own view.
(I have a weird feeling that I'm gonna get rage comments for saying this)


----------



## Vinny (May 17, 2011)

It's okay guys, as long as the apocalypse is based on religion, we'll be fine.


----------



## 5BLD (May 17, 2011)

Vinny said:


> It's okay guys, as long as the apocalypse is based on religion, we'll be fine.


Haha very true


----------



## clincr (May 17, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> That makes no sense.



Yes it does. It is argued that Genesis is just poetry; it did not take '7 days' create the world, and Adam and Eve never existed. The creation was probably nothing like as the Bible describes, even if you are a Christian.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 17, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Wait if October 21st, 2011 is the end of the world, then what happened to December 21st, 2012?


The first date is made up of some Christian church. The second date was from Mayans, thousands of years ago. 





> And how about that Y2K thing that was supposed to happen in 2000?


Y2K wasn't about the end of the world. It was about technology, electricity, etc... all failing because of how they were programmed.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 17, 2011)

clincr said:


> Yes it does. It is argued that Genesis is just poetry; it did not take '7 days' create the world, and Adam and Eve never existed. The creation was probably nothing like as the Bible describes, even if you are a Christian.


 
That's taking it symbolically, not calling it "made up".

The Bible outlines the core of Christianity; to be a Christian you must consider what's written within it to be true, whether it be symbolically or literally. Saying that you believe some of the Bible and not other parts does not make you a Christian--many Atheists, etc. also agree with some of its ideas (such as murder being bad).


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2011)

Urg, morons and their judgement day predictions!



Stefan said:


> Yeah, yeah, we got it the first time! No need to annoyingly repeat this over and over again as if it's something smart that nobody ever noticed before.



owoops


----------



## Hershey (May 17, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Y2K wasn't about the end of the world.


 
I was actually talking about theories about catastrophic events in general...


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Y2K wasn't about the end of the world. It was about technology, electricity, etc...



... including software for nuclear reactors and weapons, the failures leading to the end of the world, yes.



Chapuunka said:


> to be a Christian you must consider what's written within it to be true, whether it be symbolically or literally.



All of it? Says who?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> All of it? Says who?


I believe it would be wise to consider what it is that he means when he uses the term Christian. Any further argument is pointless unless you two are on the same page.


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I believe it would be wise to consider what it is that he means when he uses the term Christian.



I thought that's what I'm asking.


----------



## BigGreen (May 17, 2011)

lolreligion too many funnies.


----------



## Bryan (May 18, 2011)

Looked at the website to see what his reasoning was. And there's this:



> *1988 AD*—This year ended the church age and began the great tribulation period of 23 years (13,000 years from creation).



And a little bit later:



> Earlier it was mentioned that the church age came to an end in the year 1988 AD.



Umm....what supporting facts?



> On May 21st, 1988, God finished using the churches and congregations of the world. The Spirit of God left all churches and Satan, the man of sin, entered into the churches to rule at that point in time.



But that's all it says about 1988. They don't even bother to quote about seeing the Virgin Mary in their cheerios on that morning or anything.....


----------



## ZamHalen (May 18, 2011)

http://www.2012hoax.org/camping
Food for the fools. But as I am catholic I must include that all of this contradicts a piece of scripture to the effect of:
Man nor beast nor angel shall know the day of judgement, only the father (god)
NOTE:That is a really rough version i'm sure someone with more time can find the actual text.
My point is that Christians are following this as though it were true, despite the fact that this was stated. If you truly believe then you don't listen to Mr. Camping.
http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/Wolves/harold_camping.htm
http://www.opposingviews.com/i/may-21-2011-rapture-predictor-harold-camping-was-wrong-before
Just to give a few opposing links.
EDIT: Here's some music to listen to while reading this thread.


----------



## tx789 (May 18, 2011)

It's like 21 December 2012


----------



## ZamHalen (May 18, 2011)

I gave the doomsday guys 1s and 2s, doomsday guys love 1s and 2s.


----------



## Bapao (May 18, 2011)

andreccantin said:


> My opinion:
> How many times have they predicted the end of the world? And how many times has everything gone smoothly, without anything end-of-worldly happening? And if this really is the end of the world, how about the supposed end of the world in 2012?
> Personally, I think every end-of-world "prediction" is FAKE.
> 
> This is just my opinion, I'm not imposing this on anyone and I respect everyone's opinion. I simply ask that you give it some thought if you do not agree.



Man, the cube on your avatar looks really cool...What does the center-logo say?

Only a few days to go till certain doom btw...


----------



## Kirjava (May 18, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> lolreligion too many funnies.


 
not enough furries


----------



## riffz (May 18, 2011)

clincr said:


> Yes it does. It is argued that Genesis is just poetry; it did not take '7 days' create the world, and Adam and Eve never existed. The creation was probably nothing like as the Bible describes, even if you are a Christian.


 
http://wiki.ironchariots.org/index.php?title=Old_earth_creationist


----------



## shelley (May 18, 2011)

5BLD said:


> It's okay to believe different things.


 
Sure, but only up to a point. When you start harming other people, your right to believe different things stops.

Is it okay to throw away your life savings because you believe the world is ending? As long as you don't have a family depending on your support, sure. Would suck to be that believer on May 22 though.

Is it okay to get other people to throw away their life savings by convincing them the world is ending? That's just a dick move.


----------



## theace (May 18, 2011)

3 days to go. I'm SOOO looking forward to this.

If making fun of religion offends you, don't look in here.


Spoiler



So apparently Jesus is planning to come down to earth to screw people's cases. It'd be fun if he comes down and goes like: "Sup Homies! Y'all gotta dai now! Cmon punks! letz du this!" and then he'll pwn you


----------



## Faz (May 21, 2011)

Oshit the world just ended here.


----------



## emolover (May 21, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Oshit the world just ended here.


 
Did you not get raptured?

According to my clock, it just ended now.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 21, 2011)

here in my country, it's may 21st today. everything's fine. this is fake.


----------



## uberCuber (May 21, 2011)

but its not may 21st on this side of the US yet


----------



## TheMachanga (May 21, 2011)

I think this is ridiculous. I'm catholic and I go to a catholic school, and everyone else there thinks that too. Besides, the guy said he got his evidence from the bible, and the bible says only God knows when, not even Jesus knows. I just hope people don't start denying God or "I told you so" to every Christian because at least 95% of us think it's bologna.


----------



## emolover (May 21, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I think this is ridiculous. I'm catholic and I go to a catholic school, and everyone else there thinks that too. Besides, the guy said he got his evidence from the bible, and the bible says only God knows when, not even Jesus knows. I just hope people don't *start denying God* or "I told you so" to every Christian because at least 95% of us think it's bologna.


 
Well... about that...


----------



## Tim Major (May 21, 2011)

Being dead sucks


----------



## uberCuber (May 21, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I just hope people don't start denying God


 
I'm not starting, I had been already before this stupid May 21st thing came up.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 21, 2011)

[00:12] <Faz> rapture party
[00:13] <+Venim> if people start floating up to the sky
[00:13] <+Venim> i'm gonna run around naked
[00:13] <+Venim> and jump on people before they float


----------



## ZamHalen (May 21, 2011)

@theace: lol I love that video.
Apparently we have to wait until 6 pm Pacific time to actually find out.....
It's not going to happen.....


----------



## TheMachanga (May 21, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I'm not starting, I had been already before this stupid May 21st thing came up.


 
Let me re-phrase: Using it as evidence


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 21, 2011)

It hasn't happened yet. It's supposed to be at 6PM, local time for each country. You know, because God cares about timezones, and such.
New Zealand will be the first to be able to laugh at the idiot, when nothing happens. 

http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/149482/20110520/end-of-the-world-may-21st.htm


----------



## aronpm (May 21, 2011)

MY FLESH

IT BURNS


----------



## Cool Frog (May 21, 2011)

http://hken.ibtimes.com/articles/149297/20110521/may-21-end-of-the-world.htm


----------



## uberCuber (May 21, 2011)

So I get another 20 and a half hours before I die


----------



## theace (May 21, 2011)

I'm gonna watch India TV today. It's one of those pathetic, sidey news channels that turn to youtube when they don't have scoops. They've got headlines like 'Aliens attack New York' and rubbish like that. It's gonna be hilarious today.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 21, 2011)

OH MY GOD ALL YOU POOR DEAD AND DYING AUSTRALIANS!!!!!THE PURE TERROR!!!
not...


----------



## Nestor (May 21, 2011)

Regardless of personal belief, we can all agree that religions are _lol_ (excluding yours of course).



Spoiler


----------



## BC1997 (May 21, 2011)

The prediction, came because God said that 7 days after Noah's arc the will come, Jesus said that 1 day=1000 yrs, and apparently 7000 years from Noah's arc (which I believe to be a symbolic story, and probably not a real one). The prediction goes wrong because the bible said that the end comes when the end comes, God will decide.


----------



## aronpm (May 21, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> The prediction, came because God said that 7 days after Noah's arc the will come, Jesus said that 1 day=1000 yrs, and apparently 7000 years from Noah's arc (which I believe to be a symbolic story, and probably not a real one). The prediction goes wrong because the bible said that the end comes when the end comes, God will decide.



So was God lying when he said that only he knows when the end will come, or was he lying when he said that the end will come 7 days after Noah's Arc, or was Jesus lying when he said that 1 day is a thousand years, or are Christian's lying when they say that the Bible is the Word of God?


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 21, 2011)

What time is May the 21st based on like pacific oo wut


----------



## theace (May 21, 2011)

Looks like everyone has a rather messed up time sense :|


----------



## BC1997 (May 21, 2011)

aronpm said:


> So was God lying when he said that only he knows when the end will come, or was he lying when he said that the end will come 7 days after Noah's Arc, or was Jesus lying when he said that 1 day is a thousand years, or are Christian's lying when they say that the Bible is the Word of God?


 
Jesus said that 1 day is like 1000 years, the bible is full of symbolic stuff, you can't just deny the words of God+Jesus.


----------



## aronpm (May 21, 2011)

Yes I can. Except, God has never said anything because he _doesn't exist_. And why should I trust the supposed words of someone who was clearly delusional, thinking himself to be the son of a deity?


----------



## Nestor (May 21, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> you can't just deny the words of God+Jesus.


 
If I ever hear them blasting from the sky, I will believe. Somehow some 2000 years old, mistake &contradiction filled scriptures don't seem like a reliable source to me.


----------



## BC1997 (May 21, 2011)

OK so you can deny God, didn't think my words through.....


----------



## BC1997 (May 21, 2011)

anyway I'm a christian and I don't believe in this May 21st thing


----------



## RubikZz (May 21, 2011)

Me too, but what time does it happen?


----------



## BC1997 (May 21, 2011)

5 am CET May 22nd that is....


----------



## RubikZz (May 21, 2011)

You mean May 21?


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 21, 2011)

I think its May 21 6pm in the US but im wondering what it is for pacific


----------



## gyc6001 (May 21, 2011)

== take a look at this:
http://forums.asiasoftsea.net/showthread.php?t=919122
if you've played maplestory (even you've not but know about it)
today, they've planned to launch a hot-time event, which requires players to login at the specific time of 1400 to 1401hrs, to receive a special in-game item (SP reset scroll).
well, they pretty much screwed up and ended up every player waiting and till now, no conclusions or reasonable explanations are made.
I found it interesting cuz this post is named " F'U hot-time event", which I first thought was a speedcubing thread.
and, it coincides with the May 21st flaw.


----------



## Bubitrek (May 21, 2011)

We're still live


----------



## BC1997 (May 21, 2011)

No I mean 22nd in Europe, you see right now May 21st just started in the Pacific time, I think.. Therefore 6pm for them will be 5am for us on May 22nd. Either way tremors are suppost to start form the west to the east, not like its going to happen but.....


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 21, 2011)

Its The may 21st 9:23pm right now in NZ whats the time for nz


----------



## BC1997 (May 21, 2011)

about 13 hours from your time, meaning at around 10:23 am lol
but considering its from west to east it will get there in around 0-24 hours to get there, again its not gonna happen


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 21, 2011)

WE ARE STILL ALIVE OMG!


----------



## Shortey (May 21, 2011)

It's still May 21st.


----------



## cubedude7 (May 21, 2011)

Well, I think some people are gonna be very confused


----------



## Ton (May 21, 2011)

| am a Christian, but when people interpreted what was written and combine this with their own knowledge, it will become their own creation. 
Sadly they believe what they have created and assume it is from God.


----------



## pistelli (May 21, 2011)

I wonder if Harold Camping took Daylight Savings Time into account :confused:


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 21, 2011)

I'm a christian, but I call bull on this because they used the gregorian calendar, for one reason.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 21, 2011)

oh what a surprise were still here.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 21, 2011)

Less than 6 hours left here.


----------



## gyc6001 (May 21, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Less than 6 hours left here.


 less than 2.5 hours here in my country. =p


----------



## stoic (May 21, 2011)

nonsense


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 21, 2011)

It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it.
It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 21, 2011)

It's already 11:00 AM here =P. One of my baseball games, a truck came with a huge sign saying May 21 Judgemnt Day or watever, and it would stay there honking it's horn every once in a while to get our attention. It stayed there for like a whole half inning. Then...it went to the little kids field next to us, yes there were eight year olds playing, and did the same thing.


----------



## yomaster (May 21, 2011)

Well guess what? It's May 21 and I'm still here! I was worried that I wouldn't be able to have my birthday on Friday, but nonsense! The end didn't happen. As always. Now time to wait for 2012!

http://ibnlive.in.com/news/apocalypse-later-the-world-didnt-end-on-may-21/153108-19.html


----------



## NSKuber (May 21, 2011)

Am I still alive? Oh, its pity. =(


----------



## theace (May 21, 2011)

If it would have happened, I'd be spending my last moments with my girl


----------



## MostEd (May 21, 2011)

Nothin' to be feared of, we're alive, and life goes on.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 21, 2011)

It says in the bible that no one will no when the rapture is. It also says false prophets will deceive.


----------



## Nestor (May 21, 2011)

We are all death and this is hell, which resembles Earth A LOT.


----------



## Hershey (May 21, 2011)

The reason we are not dead is because our world is hell.


----------



## Hershey (May 21, 2011)

I lol'd
http://www.reuters.com/article/video/idUSTRE74I3KS20110520?videoId=210922093


----------



## ErikJ (May 21, 2011)

what sucks is that this makes all christians look stupid because everyone will be here tomorrow and say "oh look how dumb christians are. they thought the rapture was supposed to be yesterday." when in reality the Bible says in chapter 24 of Matthew that no one knows when it will be. not even the angels or Jesus. only God the father knows. so whenever you hear someone say that they know when the end is you can be sure that they are a false prophet. 

please don't lump all christians in one category of ignorant, in your face, hypocrites.


----------



## Stefan (May 21, 2011)

ErikJ said:


> what sucks is that this makes all christians look stupid because everyone will be here tomorrow and say "oh look how dumb christians are. they thought the rapture was supposed to be yesterday."
> 
> please don't lump all christians in one category of ignorant, in your face, hypocrites.



Seriously? Let me quote myself FROM THIS THREAD:


Stefan said:


> Do you realize you're falsely generalizing about others falsely generalizing? Blaming others for what you should blame yourself?


----------



## ErikJ (May 21, 2011)

sorry I didn't read the entire thread. but from the few posts I've seen in this thread and on facebook there are a lot of people who are mocking those who believe in may 21st which probably is carrying over into mocking christians. 

I'm not making fun of or looking down on those whom I suspect to be generalizing. it just feels like double the regular christian prosecution I see online.


----------



## 5BLD (May 21, 2011)

Well, there are many ignorant people who do this- and not just about this theory. That's just the way it is; their personality... No point complaining, as there will always be somebody who does it.
However, not ALL non-christians are like this. I think Stefan thought you were generalising them. 
Which you might be.
(I hope I don't cause arguments here- I'm just sharing my thoughts...)


----------



## Stefan (May 21, 2011)

ErikJ said:


> from the few posts I've seen in this thread and on facebook there are a lot of people who are mocking those who believe in may 21st which *probably is carrying over into mocking christians.*



Example? (don't know what you mean with facebook and this isn't facebook anyway, just show a post in this thread doing that)



ErikJ said:


> I'm not making fun of or looking down on *those whom I suspect to be generalizing*.



You mean "everyone"? Cause you said _"*everyone *will be here tomorrow and say 'oh look how dumb christians are'"_. And it was YOU who said _"this makes all christians look stupid"_. YOU are the one generalizing here, in several ways. And you ask others to not generalize and to not be a hypocrite?

(clarification: I don't really mind, I mostly find this amusing... (same with Conny earlier))


----------



## cubeflip (May 21, 2011)

it's all wack (lol nice word.) what annoys me is that this guy is saying that God gave him some special proof or something like that. He says the Bible has given us so much evidence and proof for the end of the world. I'm a Christian and I have to say I strongly disagree with him. THERE ARE NO HIDDEN MESSAGES IN THE BIBLE THAT TELL WHEN THE "end of the world" IS GOING TO OCCUR.
to read more about it, check out this article: http://www.christianpost.com/news/the-end-is-near-the-false-teaching-of-harold-camping-50273/


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2011)

I JUST SAW JESUS AND HE JUDGED ME. HE SAID THAT I AM A LOSER.


----------



## AustinReed (May 22, 2011)

NOOOOO. DENE IS NOT A LOSER!!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 22, 2011)

I made a video of me cubing afterwards.


----------



## Antcuber (May 22, 2011)

its 9:38 and nothing has happened.


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> its 9:38 and nothing has happened.


 
Are you sure?


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 22, 2011)

The sun just exploded...


----------



## uberCuber (May 22, 2011)

OSHI-


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 22, 2011)

Here is a video I made after the world "ended" --







Apparently, being dead makes your solve times better.


----------



## Logan (May 22, 2011)

Obviously we're all sinners. That's the reason.


----------



## ianography (May 22, 2011)

Then where are all the zombies?


----------



## jrb (May 22, 2011)

WHY AM I STILL ALIVE?!!??!!!!


----------



## Zane_C (May 22, 2011)

I don't know why everyone's making such a big deal about it not happening.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 22, 2011)

Still no comments from Camping


----------



## Ltsurge (May 22, 2011)

jrb said:


> WHY AM I STILL ALIVE?!!??!!!!


 
Location *I'm not really sure* 

this


----------



## HelpCube (May 22, 2011)

wait... no zombie jesus?


----------



## Stefan (May 22, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Apparently, being dead makes your solve times better.





NSKuber said:


> Am I still alive? Oh, its pity. =(





Hershey said:


> The reason we are not dead is because our world is hell.





jrb said:


> WHY AM I STILL ALIVE?!!??!!!!



Huh? Did they claim you'd be dead now?


----------



## Rinfiyks (May 22, 2011)

This is quite interesting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law


----------



## Stefan (May 22, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


> This is quite interesting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law


 
Sure, but does it have something to do with this thread?


----------



## Tim Major (May 22, 2011)

Not sure if it's been linked but I raged hard: http://www.philadelphiaweekly.com/n...s-Judgment-Day.html?page=2&comments=1&showAll


----------



## Rinfiyks (May 22, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Sure, but does it have something to do with this thread?


 
Hm? How doesn't it? Both are about fundamentalism.


----------



## Stefan (May 22, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


> Hm? How doesn't it? Both are about fundamentalism.


 
Ok, you're right about that. But Poe's law is about the difficulty distinguishing real one and parody, and people mistaking one for the other. And I haven't seen anyone who thinks this is a parody...


----------



## Rinfiyks (May 22, 2011)

Anyone who thinks what is a parody?

I googled some pics. I was just saying... it can be hard to tell the difference


Spoiler


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 22, 2011)

Those pictures are kinda disturbing.


----------



## Stefan (May 22, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


> Anyone who thinks what is a parody?



What this thread is about? Check the thread title and first post.


----------



## Rinfiyks (May 22, 2011)

Stefan said:


> What this thread is about? Check the thread title and first post.


 
I wasn't suggesting invoking the law on the rapture itself, but on some people's responses, e.g. the google pics


----------



## Kirjava (May 23, 2011)

ErikJ said:


> what sucks is that this makes all christians look stupid because everyone will be here tomorrow and say "oh look how dumb christians are. they thought the rapture was supposed to be yesterday." when in reality the Bible says in chapter 24 of Matthew that no one knows when it will be. not even the angels or Jesus. only God the father knows.


 
"I think it's funny that the Christians go on like the "crazy" part is that he picked a date for a zombie Jew savior to descend from the sky and bring everyone worthy skyward with him.

I mean, everyone knows that's definitely going to happen, but trying to put a date on it? Well that's just crazy talk! He's making us look bad!!!!"


----------



## Godmil (May 23, 2011)

Hahahaha, good point Kirjava


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 23, 2011)

On the 22th I made a video openly mocking believers in the may 21st rapture thing. But I opened my video with "Hello idiots, losers, mindless believers of ********. and maybe some people from any religion who happen to have a brain, who knew the rapture was not going to happen"
So I did not generalize religious people, I just called the mindless believers in the rapture idiots.


----------



## Stefan (May 23, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> On the 22th I made a video openly mocking believers in the may 21st rapture thing. But I opened my video with "Hello idiots, losers, mindless believers of ********. and maybe some people from any religion who happen to have a brain, who knew the rapture was not going to happen"


 
Yeah, one of the most pathetic videos ever. There's no "mocking" and no "Just a fun video making fun of", it's just endless boring name-calling. Plus you so smart *after* the date, really soooo smaaaart you are. Next time, do it beforehand and actually be fun. Or... just don't... I have a feeling you'd only screw it up again.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 23, 2011)

it's pathetic. I know, and I agree with you. it was part of a collaboration with lots of youtubers simply insulting the people who believe in the rapture, since it's the only thing which is not a matter of faith, but the plan failed. I was in a hurry and it was unscripted (the plan was to upload it as soon as possible after the moment of the rapture)
I'm planning on deleting it soon anyway (once it's not relevant anymore)

(btw. it was the second take, the first one had a countdown to 6 pm (when it was supposed to happen) but the camera work was even worse then my talking)

With my previous post I only wanted to say I at least didn't generalize all christians


----------



## Mike Crozack (May 23, 2011)

off topic, but i was making rapture jokes like theres no tomorrow


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 23, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I think people who believe in doomsday events based on ancient fairy tales are idiots.


----------



## clincr (May 23, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


>


 
oh Gaétan


----------

